# Boer goat cant stand on front legs



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 27, 2018)

I posted on here recently that I had an adult Boer goat have a very bad case of barber pole worms. She has been wormed twice already in the past 2 1/2 weeks, the most recent being last night. Worms seem to be taken care of but she is till very very light in the eye lids. She is eating and drinking and is in very good spirits but can not use her front legs. She will use her "Elbows" and walk on them with using her back legs. Now three things came to mind with this....

1. She is just still so weak and can not support her weight?
2. She has a selenium deficiency (which we offer all our goats in their areas a block version to lick and i have been letting her just hang out in the barn freely and seen her over by it licking it a couple times in the past week. Before i seen her licking the block she would fall over on her side and would not be able to get up, after her attention to the block she no longer falls over and if she does randomly she gets herself back up in a seating position)?
3. She has some type of arthritis going on?

Any input would be very helpful!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 27, 2018)

Have you done a follow up fecal since work treatment?

Has she been tested for CAE (Caprine Arthritic Encephalitis)?

Are her hooves trimmed?

If she’s having trouble standing, I would call a vet.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 28, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Have you done a follow up fecal since work treatment?
> 
> Has she been tested for CAE (Caprine Arthritic Encephalitis)?
> 
> ...



She has not been tested for CAE, hooves are trimmed as well. I called the vet this morning and she said that it sounds like a vitamin deficiency and said to keep administrating vitamin B to her as well as give her Bose. Hopefully that helps!


----------

